# nail spotter



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

I got my nail spotter about a week ago. I used it on one house skimming and it did great. I tried it tuesday bedding and its leaving a pile at the top and botton. Whats the key to a smooth glide with no mud piled up when u start and stop?


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

after making sure the blade is set at the same height as the guides at the side to prevent leakage, try running it only half full. Mine are easier to use that way. When you finish a run on a ceiling, it should feel a bit like you're finishing an overhead cast with a fishing pole. That way the force from the pole will be towards the hinge at the back of the spotter, rather than above the blade pushing mud out. Walls finish with the same geometry. Much easier on the walls to go top to bottom.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

ty. yeah i noticed when i filled it 2/3 of the way it didnt do it. i didnt know if it was the mud or what i was doing. I did see that u don't have to put any pressure on it alt all really


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

You'll likely find they work better with mud that's much thicker than what you run in your flat boxes.


----------

